# TV Commercial for The Classic Auto Show on Velocity Channel



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*TV Commercial for The Classic Auto Show on Velocity Channel*

Check out the new TV commercial running on Velocity Channel for the upcoming new car show...






Come Join Us at The Classic Auto Show 2017 in Los Angeles California. The birthplace of cruising' in America, is now home to the nation's newest classic auto show. Walk the Grand Boulevard and check out the incredible classic cars. Listen to industry celebrities in the Celebrity Theater and enjoy dream driving opportunities.

Velocity Channel celebrities include, 

Chip Foose
Dave Kindig
Mike Brewer
Wayne Carini
Chris Jacobs
Mike Phillips

The dates are Friday, January 27th through Sunday January 29th at the Los Angeles Convention Center.

And of course, we're shooting 2 new episodes for Competition Ready.

The first episode is being shot at the private collection of Bruce Meyer, who is also the Master of Ceremonies for The Classic Auto Show.

The second episode is being shot LIVE during the show on Friday on an incredibly cool car built by a top customer car builder.

See you at the show!


----------

